# More from the Coast



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Back from Houston. Did quite a bit more practice on the Brownies and some other stuff while I was there.




























And last night's moon.










I'll put up some more tomorrow. Long day time to rest up.

Griz


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Extraordinary photos!

Mike


----------

